# How do I deal with nightmares?



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

Does anyone else have consistent nightmares? I consistently have nightmares of seeing my wife and this man. I wake up in sweats and often shower at 3 AM because of it.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Find a new wife. not kidding


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I have had several nightmares every night for the last few years.:/ Its from a stupid side effect if medicine I take.

After a while I had no choice not to let them bother me too much. I usually end up dying in some way in my nightmare. Those I can handle. The ones that involve my children I have a harder time dealing with. I do tell myself every time I wake up that what just happened is not real.

The nightmares your having are from fears inside. Find a way to conquer your fears and the nightmares won't seem so horrible. They may even stop all together.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Yes, I do have nightmares.

She did this to me.

I am still married to her. Until the last son is gone in 2 years.

I will always have the nightmares. I have an exercise machine.

I spend time on it everyday. Sometimes it helps.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have realized that nightmares are a manifestation of a traumatic event that has not been resolved in our life. Until you resolve or come to peace with this traumatic event, the nightmares will continue.
I am so very sorry.

On another note, I have this weird ability that when I am dreaming if the dream starts to turn into a nightmare I KNOW I am dreaming. I can manipulate my dreams/nightmares to my benefit.
Can you do that?


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

I read your other thread. You said, and I am paraphrasing, if your wife leaves you after cheating, you will still love her.

I am sorry, but if this is your perspective, you will never get rid of nightmares. You will always be living in a self imposed prison wondering what other backstabbing she is up to now. 

Listen to what Walkonmars said. You will only gain a life by leaving a cheater. Living with nightmares is no life.


----------



## SawbladeLily (Oct 26, 2013)

I have bad dreams too. Most stem from sbeh's infidelity and the ultimate abandonment associated with it. We reconciled the first time, and of course I've had those dreams since. Now it's happening again, but this time we area done. I'm done. So I'm hoping the dreams will stop too. Sucks big time. Sometimes I wake and it feels all so overwhelming it can take me a couple hours to come out of that anxiety feeling.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you tried over the counter sleeping meds. Usually, they keep me from waking up so I don't remember dreams.

What meds are you using?


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

I take no meds


----------



## Nujabes (May 16, 2013)

walkonmars said:


> Find a new wife. not kidding


:rofl:


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

I normally don't ever remember dreams. Right after mine left I had horrible nightmares for about a month. I was only sleeping a couple of hours a night then also. A doctor did prescribe a sleeping aid and it made the nightmares much worse and only gained about an extra hour of sleep a night. Quit taking those. 

Once I started to look at the situation for what is was and not just focusing on how to get her back, the nightmares subsided. If something stressful happens in our divorce proceedings I still get one now and then. But not too often.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Your wife IS the nightmare. 

Kick her sorry a$$ to the curb as she deserves, and most of your mind movies will diminish quickly. Until then she is a walking talking trigger.... sucking your life energy like a vampire.

Sorry if that is not helpful, but I call them like I see them.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You need therapy. Reconcile or not, you need therapy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I had them pretty much every night for close to 3 years. Then the divorce was final and I moved out. I've only had one since then - triggered by my serial-cheating ex-husband fishing around to see if I maybe wanted to try again. 

Honestly, leaving was the only thing that made them stop. Because something in my subconscious knew, long before I realized it, that there were so many betrayals of every size and type imaginable in my marriage that I would never know about them all. Now that we're divorced, I no longer concern myself with his deceit. I will never have the whole story, but I have enough, and he's not my problem anymore. My inner voice is no longer having to scream warnings at me through my dreams about the man I married.


----------

